# best emulsion to use?



## Rcast (Nov 29, 2017)

I have been using Ryonet WBP Dual Cure Water Based Plastisol Hybrid Emulsion and I have no issues with it. the only thing is I haven't been able to use all of it before it expires after mixing. is there an emulsion that work the same i.e (exposure time and drying time) but has a longer shelf life, I'm tired of wasting emulsion. and have found myself going to the shop up the road and giving them what I have before it goes bad.


----------



## Rcast (Nov 29, 2017)

Never mind I'll just buy them by the pint and mix as needed. I was just hoping to get a gallon with a long shelf life.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

Diazo is your problem. Get a poly based emulsion and there is nothing to mix and the shelf life is at least a year from manufacture date. My now almost empty bucket of Saati PHU is over two years old, and it still works.


----------



## Twisted Grafix (Oct 5, 2016)

Yeah, like NoXid said, photopolymer is the way to go. They last a year or so.


----------



## KevinD (Jan 5, 2018)

Photopolymer emulsion requires no activator. It has a much longer shelf life. Usually a higher solids percentage and a much faster exposure time. Not recommended for Solvent based inks.


----------



## ejnrby (Oct 20, 2014)

If you're using waterbased inks, most pure photopolymer emulsions aren't going to work for you as they are not water resistant. Something like Chromaline Chromatech WR will work though.


----------



## KevinD (Jan 5, 2018)

ejnrby is correct. I should have stated that plastisol inks only for photopolymers.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

ejnrby said:


> If you're using waterbased inks, most pure photopolymer emulsions aren't going to work for you as they are not water resistant. Something like Chromaline Chromatech WR will work though.


I only print WB and I only use Saati PHU photopolymer. I'm not sure which polys work with WB, but some do, and without need using a dual cure.


----------



## kong7014 (Jan 30, 2014)

Buy the gallon, cut in half in a spare container, store unmixed portion in a dark, cool and dry location.


----------



## Sulp (Dec 7, 2010)

KevinD said:


> Photopolymer emulsion requires no activator. It has a much longer shelf life. Usually a higher solids percentage and a much faster exposure time. Not recommended for Solvent based inks.


This isn't true anymore. I use a pure photopolymer with no additive and it is made for WB & discharge...And plastisol. Murakami T9. Its excellent emulsion and as long as you put the lid back on and seal it, it can sit on the shelf for a long time. It's very strong. I've printed 1000pc + runs of straight discharge and I never had breakdown. But after they are burnt and dried I usually throw them back in my Starlite and re-expose for 20 secs or so. Works beautifully. 

Definitely look into a pure photopolmer designed for WB. they are out there. I just happen to love the Murakami T9. Call them up and get some samples.


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

ejnrby said:


> If you're using waterbased inks, most pure photopolymer emulsions aren't going to work for you as they are not water resistant. Something like Chromaline Chromatech WR will work though.


I've been using mostly plastisol but Chromaline Chromatech WR is my favorite emulsion latly. I have ran over 1,000 pcs with water based discharge with no issues (post exposed) the WR is suppose to have a shelf life of 2 years, but I go through a gallon in 4 months(@ the longest) so I don't know if that's true.


----------

